# Wide width shoes--Men's Specialized Expert



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

Any other women out there who wear a wide width shoe try men's shoes? I'm in the market for new shoes, and I'm really interested in the Specialized Expert, but my LBS doesn't want to special order it in a small size just to let me try it on. At any rate, I've heard that this shoe is a good option for wide width, aside from being a pretty awesome shoe at a decent price. That was a lot of explanation to ask, how does it fit a women with a wide width foot? And, is it true to size? This information is hard to find!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I wear S Works women's road shoes. My feet are kinda wide. I'm happy with the shoes.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I wear S Works women's road shoes. My feet are kinda wide. I'm happy with the shoes.


Ditto on Specialized women's shoes. With men's shoes, I find the ankle is too big even if the toe area is okay.


----------



## drawyma (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm in the women's Specialized torch and I have a wider foot. Plenty of room and very comfortable.


----------

